# Luv2fish



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Laura,

I noticed that InfamousJ is using the same avatar that you are, and it gets me confused.

Here is a small pic of you during the radio program. It might work for an avatar for you.

I didn't see a way to send it to you via PM, that's why I'm posting it here.

Betty


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

J is wanting to be like her. Now she can't go change'n her avatar because J would look funny with that one! rotfl!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Well i'd like to use it, how can i do it. Can some one help. Thanks Ms B i just luv you.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I think J is using the angel avatar to show his recent change of heart.

Remember he posted that he was going to stop drinking. He and ********* were going to work together to cut out alcoholic drinks, then the next day ********* was in the hospital.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Luv2fish ,, right click it and save as. then once save go to your user cp and change your avatar. Hit browse and go to pictures, then click that picture and it will up load for you.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

It is finished.. Thanks for the help. The Lord knows I need it.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

waterspout said:


> J is wanting to be like her. Now she can't go change'n her avatar because J would look funny with that one! rotfl!


Let's see if we can keep J from potlicking THIS avatar, LOL!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's one for Captain Wayne (Cappy). I'll send him the link to this thread, so maybe he can follow those directions and update his profile, too.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

How neat.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Looking Good!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

YOU are so sweet.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*I like it!*

Ole J had me confused for a while too! Gotta admit it looks good on ya there, J! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I want to see J "FOR REAL". LOL


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Well...................................*

he's not as cute as his avatar but I'll vouch for him being a pretty neat guy! Guy


luv2fish said:


> I want to see J "FOR REAL". LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> I think J is using the angel avatar to show his recent change of heart.
> 
> *Remember he posted that he was going to stop drinking. He and ********* were going to work together to cut out alcoholic drinks, then the next day ********* was in the hospital.*


I believe that was ShadMan, not J


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I believe that was ShadMan, not J


Yep! shaddy said it. J quit, ha ha, Howz he going to drive anywhere without his bottle in his hand? LOL


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Maybe its Prophecy!!



I LUV EVERYONE....


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm SO SORRY! Man, I didn't mean to get those 2 guys confused! 

Well, I guess it's ME that's confused! I'm so sorry. At least it's over here on FFTS and not on the BIG board. After all, what happens on FFTS *stays* on FFTS, right? RIGHT???!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Right Right Right,


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I'm still gonna view it as an outward symbol of an inward faith! Guy


speckle-catcher said:


> I believe that was ShadMan, not J


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Hey Laura*

Here's a PERFECT Avatar for you!!I'll eamil it to you if you wanna use it.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Say, that looks.... vaguely FAMILIAR!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

That's a 2cool avatar! The other day I envisioned one. It was an Ichythus like you see on cars only it had TTMB inside the lines. I'm no graphic artist but I still think it would be neat. Guy


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Oooh, TXPalerider, I LOVE your signature line!

*"Brains are like muscles, you can hire them by the hour. The only thing not for sale is character."*

I love it, love it, love it!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Very nice work! I love it!


TXPalerider said:


> Here's a PERFECT Avatar for you!!I'll eamil it to you if you wanna use it.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Can i use two!!! LOL Thanks Brad, the tshirt ministry is growing quickly for the Glory of The Lord. HE WORKS IN WAYS WE COULD NEVER IMAGINE..


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> That's a 2cool avatar! The other day I envisioned one. It was an Ichythus like you see on cars only it had TTMB inside the lines. I'm no graphic artist but I still think it would be neat. Guy


What about these?


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Those are cool.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Oooh, TXPalerider, I LOVE your signature line!
> 
> *"Brains are like muscles, you can hire them by the hour. The only thing not for sale is character."*
> 
> I love it, love it, love it!


Glad you like it.

It's a quote from Eugene Scalia, father of Sumpreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia. I found it in a book I'm reading called *"Wisdom of Our Fathers"* by, Tim Russert. Pretty neat book.


----------

